# Leaked: Speedlight 470EX AI Autobounce



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 20, 2018)

```
<p>The first image of the Canon Speedlight 470EX AI Auto Bounce has leaked.</p>
<p>There are  no specifications for the new flash yet.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 20, 2018)

What is “auto bounce”?


----------



## Talys (Feb 20, 2018)

ScottyP said:


> What is “auto bounce”?



360 degree sensors evaluate the room and the subject, then a motorized head automatically rotates the flash to likely best exposure, based on your selection of 5 steps between "dramatic" and "symmetrical" 8)

Ok, well, here's wishin'


----------



## magarity (Feb 20, 2018)

Talys said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > What is “auto bounce”?
> ...


All with no camera shake due to inertial damping fields. Antimatter power cell not included.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 20, 2018)

No RT? Thats odd.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 20, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> No RT? Thats odd.



It is possible that Canon no longer feels the need to add "RT" to the name and now just includes it as a standard, but that's assuming a lot on my part. I just can't really imagine a new flash without RT, especially considering the (relatively) low price of the 430EX-RT, so I'm not sure how this makes sense. I guess Canon could be releasing a very cheap flash to compete with Chinese knockoffs, but those have RT, so why not?

Interested to see what this "autobounce" is, but guess it could be that it detects the distance to the bouncing surface and adjusts based on that. Highly doubt the flash head moves on its own power, since that would suck batteries like no tomorrow.


----------



## Talys (Feb 20, 2018)

H. Jones said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > No RT? Thats odd.
> ...



Yeah, I was being totally facetious, obviously 

It would be helpful if the flash could link:

1. Angle of camera and distance to subject
2. Angle of flash and distance to bounce surface

To calculate, based on some assumptions, like a ceiling parallel to the floor:

3. If the flash is not at the right angle for good coverage
4. Power level of the flash based on exposure settings

That would be pretty cool. 



magarity said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...



The antimatter power cell also powers the interal antigrav unit, linked to the gyroscopic compensators in order give you a gimbal-without-a-gimbal. It also doubles as a personal floatation device when your airplane falls out of the sky. Innovation!


----------



## brad-man (Feb 20, 2018)

Maybe it's a budget flash with no hotshoe lock and it falls off often...


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 20, 2018)

We get an image before any specifications? Is it me or is that a bit odd?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 21, 2018)

H. Jones said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > No RT? Thats odd.
> ...


Canon has been quite explicit to mention RT when it came to their speedlights(even macro lights have RT branding). So its highly unlikely canon will drop RT branding on their lights. With 600ex-RT and 430ex-RT you can buy non radio capable lights at lower prices, as I have bought 430ex III which is non RT version.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 21, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> No RT? Thats odd.



No RT needed. The Speedlite and the soon to be announced firmware update allow photographer, camera, and flash to all communicate telepathically.


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 21, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Maybe it's a budget flash with no hotshoe lock and it falls off often...



And then it bounces automatically on the ground...plausible theory


----------



## lion rock (Feb 21, 2018)

That's priceless!
I laughed so much.
Thanks.
-r



brad-man said:


> Maybe it's a budget flash with no hotshoe lock and it falls off often...


----------



## LDS (Feb 21, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> No RT needed. The Speedlite and the soon to be announced firmware update allow photographer, camera, and flash to all communicate telepathically.



I'm more scared one day flashes will have a SIM and will connect to your camera only through a Canon cloud server... for which you'll have to pay a subscription fee....


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 21, 2018)

LDS said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > No RT needed. The Speedlite and the soon to be announced firmware update allow photographer, camera, and flash to all communicate telepathically.
> ...



Yea, probably. But that’s okay because the subscription will cost less than buying a new flash every year.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 21, 2018)

Some kind of automatic colour matching? I'd consider evolving my collection for that.

Jim


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 22, 2018)

Jim Saunders said:


> Some kind of automatic colour matching? I'd consider evolving my collection for that.
> 
> Jim


Now there’s a concept. A flash with adjustable white balance. If it could do up to full stop cto, ctb, and ctg, that might be enough for me to consider one, even though I normally consider Canon flashes overpriced.


----------



## Talys (Feb 23, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Some kind of automatic colour matching? I'd consider evolving my collection for that.
> ...



I want the flip-down diffuser to be replaceable with gels. Quarter cut CTO is the one I'd keep on there most of the time.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 23, 2018)

Talys said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...



Yes! That would be better than the nothing we have currently, and decently easy to implement. (And more likely than the variable WB I talked about. )


----------



## tron (Feb 23, 2018)

IglooEater said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...


In these cases the photographer will have to be firmware upgraded too ;D


----------



## tron (Feb 23, 2018)

tron said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > LDS said:
> ...


Which on second thought can happen easily if a robot is used as a photographer! 
After all an AI flash deserves an AI entity behind it ;D


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 23, 2018)

Talys said:


> H. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 27, 2018)

tron said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > IglooEater said:
> ...



My wife is a blond that dyes her hair nearly black. I've got AI covered.


----------



## tron (Mar 27, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


Amazing! Usually it's the other way around ;D


----------



## Talys (Apr 7, 2018)

tron said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > My wife is a blond that dyes her hair nearly black. I've got AI covered.
> ...



Hair is no different than cameras. The grass is always greener on the other side!

I find it funny how women with curly hair work to straighten it, while women with straight hair work to give themselves curls.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 21, 2018)

I recently saw it demonstrated.

there is NO radio function. This is not a pro-level flash. It's designed for advanced amateurs who are learning to use bounce flash.

Motorized tilt and swivel

Point at subject and activate function. Shoots direct, tilts up and shoots, tilts backwards and shoots. Calculates best bounce angle option.

if you switch from landscape to portrait it can reposition automatically to use same flash angle.

it's a pretty cool gimmick and will likely enthuse many budding Canon users and could even satisfy some pro types looking for an easy solution at times.

You can also select a manual bounce position and it will auto rotate to re-aim the head if you change camera orientation.

Canon innovation.
Do we really need it?
(no)
Will people buy it?
(hell ya)


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 21, 2018)

Talys said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



Yeah. Or get rid of the curlies altogether.  Sold all my Canon flash on the bay. Switched over to all Flashpoint now and have just about enough left over for the new EF 85mm... mirror box clipping or not. Yup, the grass is always greener.  I'll keep my sweet wife. The grass will never be greener anywhere else. I got very lucky.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow, what an educational thread. 

Jack


----------

